# Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?



## SharkAndFish (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Angler/innen,

Ich fahre in 3 Wochen (für 2 wochen) nahc Holland und dort möchte ich mein "Anglerkönnen" und mein "Anglerlatein" (|supergri) verbessern.
Nun muss ich mir denk ich schon noch ein Paar sachen besorgen ..
Leider haben mir Checklisten nicht geholfen da ich ja noch kaum ausrüstung habe .. 
Also, ...

Ich Besitze : 
Eine Rute 40 - 80 Gramm Wg
Rolle (Penn Sargus Sg 4000) mit 30 mono o. 18 Geflochtenen
Blei (78gramm Inine)
Sepzial schnur für Vorfächer 
1 Kg Hot Chilli Boiles ( werden die shclecht in 3 wochen ? sind in einem eimer mit deckel ?? ) 
Haken (6er) 
Kecher (kein abnehmbarer Kopf , ist das schlimm ? ) 

Wollte mir noch kaufen : 
Ein Bissanzeiger ( 10 Euro denke ich reichen erstmal) 
Vllt eine Freilaufrolle (okuma Powerliner ??) 
Dann brauch ich auch nochmal 28 Mono 
1kg Bana boilies 
1kg Erdbeer Boilies 
ABHAKMATTE (kann mir da jemand eine günstige empfehlen ? )


So also ich wollte fragen brauche ich noch etwas wichtiges 
?? 
Kann ir jemand vllt. ein Paar tipps mit auf dme weg geben ??|kopfkrat 


MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

wo willst du denn angeln?
fluß? teich? see?

ich glaube mit den paar boilies wirst du nicht weit kommen.
und fürs karpfenangeln ist ne 28er viel zu wenig, minimum 30er wenn nicht 33er, sonst könnte es beim drillen probleme geben.
tja, eigentlich brauchst du alles.
von bissanzeigern für 10€ würde ich auch die finger lassen, die taugen nichts, wenn es mal regen gibt machen die schnell den hintern hoch.
dauerarlam oder fehlarlam sind gang und gebe bei den billigen teilen.


----------



## SharkAndFish (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

@ Teilzeitgott 

Mhh.. Die gewässer sollen ohl seen sien leider kenne ich sie nicht |kopfkrat

also die Bisanzeiger sollen aber wenigstens biss anzeigen und ich bin schüler da habe ich nicht so viel geld .

Die Boilies denk ich sollten erstmal 4 tage reichen weil dort gibt es auch Angelgeschäfte wo ich die kaufen kann #h

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

3 kg sollen für 4 tage reichen??? 
und das in holland?
was glaubst du was ein kleiner trupp karpfen oder brassen mit 3kg boilies machen?
die sind schneller weg als du ups sagen kannst.
das problem mit den billigen bissanzeigern ist halt das sie nix taugen, ein wenig regen und schon geht nix mehr.
was nützt dir ein bissanzeiger für 10€ der nach 24 stunden nicht mehr geht?
dann lieber mal bei e-bay nach besseren gebrauchten bissanzeigern schaun.


----------



## SharkAndFish (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Joa aber dann pack ich halt ein wenn ich sehe es soll regnen :/ 

Weil ich kann mir momentan kaum was leisten und dann noch ca 30 euro für 1 bissanzeiger wäre find ich echt teuer :/ 

Zu den Boilies ich angle doch aleine und reicht ja wenn ich 1 hand anfüttere der rest fertig  mais oder ? 



MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

ne handvoll boilies?
lächerlich....
wieviel mais wolltest du denn anfüttern?
warst du schon mal in holland zum angel?
wie kommt ihr immer auf den bolzen das ihr mit ner handvoll boilies fische an den platz locken könnt?
in holland angeln soooooooooooooo viele angler auf karpfen die ihre plätze gut füttern, da werden sich die karpfen nicht um deine handvoll boilies kümmern.
hast du dich schon schlau gemacht wegen einer erlaubnisskarte zum angeln?
in holland ist es auch nicht immer so einfach bne erlaubnisskarte zu bekommen, veilleicht solltest du dich vorher darum kümmern.


----------



## mephy87 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Wenn du dir sonst nix leisten kannst warum willst du dann unbedingt mit Boilies fischen? Warum setzt du nicht auf Hartmais oder übst dich im feedern einige Jahre. Da hättest du mit Sicherheit mehr Spaß dran und für dein Budged ist das auch deutlich besser.

Mit den Bissanzeigern hat er schon Recht. Das bringts nicht. In zwei Jahren stehst du da und stellst fest dass du eine komplett neue Ausrüstung brauchst. Investiere in die Sachen die wichtig sind um überhaupt etwas zu fangen. Ich habe als Kind viele viele Karpfen mit Futterkorb und als Bissanzeiger ein Glöckchen gefangen. Und man stelle sich vor meine Teleskopruten lagen einfach auf dem Steg mit der Kurbel zwischen den Brettern.

Bleib einfach dran und überlege in die andere Richtung.


----------



## SharkAndFish (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Eig. wollte ich ja auch mit Glöckchen angeln .. 
Die erlaubniskarten gibt es ( da es ein Ferienpark ist) dort an der Rezeption ..

Ich dneke ich nehm einfach ein paar boilies mit angle hauptsächlich mit hartmais .. 

Vllt. fange ich ja was 
Also ich hoffe es ..  

MfG Alex|wavey:


----------



## Schmid91 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Wenn du unbedingt mit Boilies fischen willst, geh einfach wie folgt vor:

Boilies halbieren! dazu Partikelfutter( Pellets und Mais ) dazugeben und dann anfüttern. So kannste dir einiges an Boilies sparen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass 3 KG Boilies wirklich sehr schnell weg sind und man sehr! sparsam damit umgehen muss, wenn diese Menge 4 Tage halten soll


----------



## SharkAndFish (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Ich geh ja nciht 4 Tage am stück angeln ? 

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## marcus7 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Hi,

wenn dir nur diese Menge zur Verfügung steht, dann ist das halt so. Füttere sparsam und mach das beste draus. Wenn du alle Boilies veranglet hast, solltest du schon einige Karfpen gefangen haben und dann warst du doch erfolgreich.

Kleiner Tip: Frolic wäre noch günstiges Beifutter.

mfg


----------



## SharkAndFish (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Achja genau Marcus  

es ist bestimmt bald i wo noch frolic im angebot dann deck ich mit da auch noch mit 3 bis 5 kg ein  

Dankesehr 

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## BARSCH123 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Hey,

Zwecks Bissanzeiger, schau dir die mal an:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...tronischer-bissanzeiger-pro-tronic/detail.jsf

Hatt nen Kollege jetzt seit 5 Jahren !! im dauereinsatz und sie funktionieren noch wie am 1en Tag.

Die Dinger sind, so Krass sich das annhört, gleichzusetzen mit den Carpsoundern..


Ansonsten viel Glück bei deinem vorhaben 

Tl.


----------



## SharkAndFish (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

DANKESEHR  

Joa mein vater wollte sich eh mal bei askari anmelden  
Also wenn wir das noch schafen vor den 3 wochen 


MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## armertoelpel (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Hi,

ich kann Dir aus meiner eignen Angelei sagen, dass Du die Tips wesentlich mehr Futter einzusetzen getrost vergessen kannst. Versuch lieber einen Platz zu finden an dem sich die Fische aufhalten (Fressen werden sie sowieso wenn Uhrzeit und Wetter mitspielt) und angel dort, dann wirst Du garantiert auch fangen, selbst wenn Du gar nicht fütterst und nur einen einzigen Boilie anbietest. Ich selber fütter so gut wie nie vorher an, sondern packe meistens nur einen Boilie Partikel Mix in einen PVA Sack. Davon auszugehen, die Fische mit Futter am Platz halten zu können, ist m.E. grundsätzlich falsch. Je nachdem wie das Gewässer bestetzt ist müsste man da schon wirkliche Massen abkippen.

Ich würde Dir folgendes empfehlen:

Du hattest ja eigentlich diese Anschaffungen geplant

Bssanzeiger 10,-
Okuma Rolle 50,-
Schnur 10,-
Matte 30,-
2kg Boilies 15,-

Also schätze ich, dass Du schon so 115,- Euro zum ausgeben hast.

Die Matte würde ich auch kaufen. Falsches Handling kann einem Karpfen wirklich extrem schaden, und der Fairness halber ist dieses Geld schon gut investiert.

Ich würde Dir eine Mat in dieser Art empfehlen

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Anaconda-Float-Abhakmatte-schwimmend_1322.html?refID=1

Die sind mit Styroporkugeln gefüllt, und der Fisch liegt da ganz gut drauf und rutscht nicht so schnell weg. Die gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern, und sollte so um 30,- Euro zu bekommen sein. Vielleicht kannst Du Dir auch eine gebrauchte über Deine Etern via Ebay kaufen, da sollte dann noch mal was zu sparen sein.

Zu der Okuma Rolle, frag Dich mal ehrlich ob Du die wirklich brauchst. Deine Penn ist eigentlich schon eine sehr gute Rolle, und so lang Du keine zweite Rute hast, würde ich mir die Anschaffung wirklich sparen. Davon abgesehen braucht man eigentlich auch gar keinen Freilauf.

Schnur, wenn Du keine neue Rolle kaufst, brauchst Du vielleicht auch gar keine neue Schnur. Ansonsten finde ich die Daiwa Samurai ganz ok, die gibt es 500 Meter für ca. 4/5 Euro je nach Agelladen. Wenn Du Dir da die 0.30er holst kannst Du Deine Penn damit zwei mal vollmachen, oder ein mal die Okuma.

Ein Bissanzeiger für 10,- Euro ist erst mal auch ok, wenn er dann kaputt geht, kannst Du ihn ja umtauschen. Wenn Du einen guten günstigen wirklich guten Bissanzeiger kaufen möchtest, würde ich Dir den Carpsounder Standard empfehlen. Die sind wirklich top und kosten so ca. 30 Euro, dafür halten sie aber ewig, sind absolut wasserdicht und auch ansonsten so ziemlich unkaputtbar. Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn Du sowieso nur tagsüber am Wasser bist, kannst Du genau so gut ohne Bissanzeiger angeln, wenn was an Deiner Rute ist wirst Du es auch so merken, mit Bissanzeiger macht es nur etwas mehr Spaß.

Bei den Boilies würde ich eher ein kg gute kaufen als zwei kg schlecht und billig. Du hast geschrieben, Du würdest Banane und Erdbeer holen wollen. Ich würde Dir dazu raten auf jeden Fall ein kg fischige Boilies zu wählen, die fangen bei mir deutlich besser, und dann wenn Du möchtest noch ein kg Banane, Erdbeer oder sonst irgendwas süßes. Füttern würde ich dann auch hauptsächlich mit Frolic, wenn möglich. Das ist gutes Futter und hat auch eine höhere Lockwirkung als Boilies. Sagen wir mal Du kaufst ein paar kg Frolic und 2kg gute Boilies und gibts dann dafür 35,- Euro aus. Das lohnt sich. 

Also sagen wir mal Mat, Schnur, Futter und der Bissanzeiger kosten Dich so ca. 80,- Euro

Dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle unbedingt ein zwei Markerposen und Posenstopper kaufen, Bleie hast Du ja sicherlich. Wenn Du dann das erste mal am Wasser bist würde ich erst mal die Tiefen ausloten, dabei kannst Du dann auch schon nach Fischaktivitäten ausschau halten. Wenn Du irgendeine markante Kante oder so findest, solltest Du da dann unbedingt angeln. Das erhöht Deine Chancen um ein vielfaches!! Zwei Posen und Stopper kosten Dich zusammen nicht mehr als 10,- Euro. Zwei Posen deshalb, falls Du eine abreisst.

Weiters solltest Du ein paar Sbirolinos kaufen. Damit kannst Du dann ggf. auch mit Brot an der Oberfläche fischen. Karpfen an der Oberfläche zu befischen ist das schönste Angeln was es überhaupt gibt, und im Sommer sind Deine Chancen sehr groß, das da was geht! Wäre auch ärgerlich, wenn Du Fische an der Oberfläche sehen würdest, und die nicht beangeln könntest, weil Du sie nicht anwerfen kannst.

Wenn Du dann noch was kaufen möchtest, würde ich für zwei drei Euro noch etwas PVA Schnur in den Einkaufswagen legen. Damit hättest Du dann immer ein paar Frolic oder Boilies um Deinen Hakenköder, was die Chancen auch noch mal erhöhen sollte.

Zu guter letzt, wenn Dein Kescher groß genug ist, sehe ich da keine Probleme das man den Kopf nicht abmachen kann. Leg die Rute halt zur Seite, wenn Du einen Fisch hast und nimm den Kescherkopf mit zwei Händen, dann bricht da auch nichts. Einen richtigen Karpfenkescher gibt es aber auch schon für ca. 30,- Euro.


Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß in Holland! ... und lass uns von Deinen Erfolgen wissen!


----------



## Sven83 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Hallo sind abhackmatten eigentlich flicht in  Holland auch wenn man andere fische befischt?


----------



## SharkAndFish (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

@ armertoelpel 

Erstmal 
danke das ist einer der besten Post die ich je gelsen habe  
|good:|good:|good:|good:

Also ich werde dann die Penn zum Fischen nehmen und ob man es mitr glaubt odern ciht genau diese abhakmatte hatte ich im hinterkopf  

Ich werde das mal genau so versuchen wie du sagst (; 

Ich denke ich habe an die 150 euro zur verfügung wenn mein Vater mich sie ausgeben lässt (; 

Ich werde nächstes we oder übernächstes we mal alles besorgen 

Nur ich denke die abhakmatte muss ich leider bestellen aber bei ebay geht das dort ist mein Vater mit einem großem gewerbe unterwegs (schleichwerbung )

Also danke nochmal 

MfG Alex|wavey:


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

pflicht sind solche matten nicht.
aber jeder vernünftige , verantwortungsvolle angler sollte sowas verwenden, ist fairer gegenüber dem fisch.


----------



## Pat 79 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Servus,
noch mal zu den Bissanzeigern, kauf dir ruhig ein paar günstige. Da du jetzt nicht mehr finanzielle Mittel zu verfügung hast reichen die auf jeden Fall aus.
Die DAM Protronic oder Bluemotion gibts für rund 10 Euro und halten einwandfrei. Hatte selber mal welche und kenne Leute die sie schon länger fischen und haben keine Probleme damit(auch bei längerem Regen).

Oder noch günstiger Aalglöckchen oder Einhängebissanzeiger.
Hat ja schlieslich bei uns früher auch funktioniert.


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Also mein vater meinte er kauft mir ein bissanzeiger für 10 euro  *freu*  

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Mir fällt grade ein davor gibts auch noch zeugnisse  zwischen 1,7 - 2,0 schätze ich  
Da kreige ich immer noch von ma oma tanten und pa und allen geld ^^:m

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Roydon (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*

Hi,
zum Glück waren schon einige sinnvolle Posts dabei. Billige Bissanzeiger sind wirklich nicht immer schlecht, ich angel jetzt mit meinen schon seit Jahren völlig problemlos. Und wenn man nicht Nachts angelt und durch die Teile geweckt werden muss, stimme ich den Vorrednern gerne zu, kriegst Du den Biss auch bei einer Fehlfunktion mit.
Anstatt in Holland sinnlos unzählige Mengen von Boilies ins Wasser zu schmeißen (und das bei 4 Tagen), nimmst Du wirklich besser nur eine Handvoll und hälst dafür länger nach einem guten Spot Ausschau. Schau Dir an dem Gewässer an, wo die Holländer Ihre Köder platzieren. Das ist in Holland aus eigener Erfahrung extrem wichtig. Wenn Du keinen natürlichen See hast (und das ist in Holland meistens der Fall), weist dieser oft keine besondere Bodenstruktur aus. Die Holländer wissen aber, wo die Fische entlang schwimmen, also einfach mal abgucken. Dann nimm bei einem Ansitz ohne wochenlangem Anfüttern lieber nur das nötigste mit, um flexibel verschiedene Plätze auszuprobieren. Langes warten auf den Fisch ist dort meistens unproduktiver.
Ach ja, so eine Abhakmatte bekommst Du auch bei Askari von Kogha. Die liegt auch deutlich unter 30 Euronen und reicht qualitativ zunächst auf jeden Fall aus.
Ich wünsche Dir viele gute Fische und viel Spaß in Holland.
Zum Glück ist dort ja C&R das normalste der Welt 
CU
Roydon


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln -> Holland ?!?*



Roydon schrieb:


> Hi,
> zum Glück waren schon einige sinnvolle Posts dabei. Billige Bissanzeiger sind wirklich nicht immer schlecht, ich angel jetzt mit meinen schon seit Jahren völlig problemlos. Und wenn man nicht Nachts angelt und durch die Teile geweckt werden muss, stimme ich den Vorrednern gerne zu, kriegst Du den Biss auch bei einer Fehlfunktion mit.
> Anstatt in Holland sinnlos unzählige Mengen von Boilies ins Wasser zu schmeißen (und das bei 4 Tagen), nimmst Du wirklich besser nur eine Handvoll und hälst dafür länger nach einem guten Spot Ausschau. Schau Dir an dem Gewässer an, wo die Holländer Ihre Köder platzieren. Das ist in Holland aus eigener Erfahrung extrem wichtig. Wenn Du keinen natürlichen See hast (und das ist in Holland meistens der Fall), weist dieser oft keine besondere Bodenstruktur aus. Die Holländer wissen aber, wo die Fische entlang schwimmen, also einfach mal abgucken. Dann nimm bei einem Ansitz ohne wochenlangem Anfüttern lieber nur das nötigste mit, um flexibel verschiedene Plätze auszuprobieren. Langes warten auf den Fisch ist dort meistens unproduktiver.
> Ach ja, so eine Abhakmatte bekommst Du auch bei Askari von Kogha. Die liegt auch deutlich unter 30 Euronen und reicht qualitativ zunächst auf jeden Fall aus.
> ...


 
Ich danke dir uns bin schon total aufgeregt vllt. fang ich da ein schönen karpfen also mein Ziel ist ein 15 Pfnd. und der Traum 20 Pfnd.  

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------

